# Exam Expenses



## mudpuppy (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry if this has been covered before or belongs somewhere else. I haven't seen a topic on this yet.

My company paid for the exam application ($80), exam registration ($235), and EERM (~$150). They will also cover the license fee ($75 first year, $40 per year after) and stamp. They would not pay for mileage to the test site or the hotel room the night before, but they did give me the day off for the exam. Also, they used to reimburse 90% for a course leading to a certification (including PE) but they stopped that last year. A co-worker conjectured this was due to IT people getting lots of Micro$loth certifications.

EDIT: I also convinced our corporate library to buy most of the EE "the other board" materials, and they have copies of the NEC and any other standard or code that could possibly apply to the electric utility industry. They got a little annoyed when I checked stuff out to study for 4 months, though.


----------



## benbo (Jul 1, 2007)

I got reimbursed 100% for everything except a review course, for which I got 50%. I got compensatory time off for the day of the exam. All of this is provided I passed, which I did. If you have to take it multiple times you only get reimbuirsed for the time you pass.


----------



## Eckybay (Jul 1, 2007)

No reimbursements here...also didn't ask about it.

I did save all the receipts for tax time though since I consider it something that is required for my line of work and therefor a business expense.


----------



## megoo98 (Jul 1, 2007)

my company reimbursed for any test materials and classes (but these were taxed so i didn't get the full amount back). i get the full amount of the test application fee and a bonus if i pass. they will pay for all licensing fees and stamps. we also get the day off to take the test but not mileage or time off to study.


----------



## Rocco (Jul 1, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before or belongs somewhere else. I haven't seen a topic on this yet.
> My company paid for the exam application ($80), exam registration ($235), and EERM (~$150). They will also cover the license fee ($75 first year, $40 per year after) and stamp. They would not pay for mileage to the test site or the hotel room the night before, but they did give me the day off for the exam. Also, they used to reimburse 90% for a course leading to a certification (including PE) but they stopped that last year. A co-worker conjectured this was due to IT people getting lots of Micro$loth certifications.
> 
> EDIT: I also convinced our corporate library to buy most of the EE "the other board" materials, and they have copies of the NEC and any other standard or code that could possibly apply to the electric utility industry. They got a little annoyed when I checked stuff out to study for 4 months, though.



Mud, it sounds like you've got a good deal going over there...I wouldn't squabble over the mileage and other pennies -- they're covering the big ticket items. You did a great negotiating job.

I managed to get everything covered, but I was an exception. Normally, my firm covers the review course sorts of things, but the exam fees are yours, generally speaking.

I dunno, having recently been both a hiring manager and then someone in the job market, I can attest to the power of a PE as a screening item on the resume. Even if I couldn't get stuff covered, I'd just pony up the money and then work on getting something back from Uncle Sam (as was already mentioned).

Surprisingly, my employer covers all fees for license renewal and membership in NSPE...I'm all over that.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 1, 2007)

My work does not cover anything for your first exam/ license.

If you take other exams, you will get reinbursed if you pass. Even if you don't pass, my work will also give you the day off to take the exam.


----------



## stompbox (Jul 1, 2007)

They covered the first exam, the first exam application fee but i failed.

They then covered a review course for me but nothing else the second time. But since i passed the second time, they will now pay for the stamp and licensing fee.

At no point did i get paid time off.

I think this is pretty standard.


----------



## cement (Jul 1, 2007)

I figure my first paycheck after the license covered all the expenses and then some. but worth way more than that is my incontinent boss no longer saying, "Since you are working under _MY_ license..."


----------



## J Roe (Jul 1, 2007)

100% for exam, books, course, 1 week off to study and PE license fees


----------



## maryannette (Jul 1, 2007)

My current employer paid nothing. They also did not give me any consideration for time that I needed off to attend review course. I had to use vacation time. I also had to use vacation time for the exam day. I work in manufacturing industry, so PE license is rarely needed. But in the rare event that they need professional engineering services, they needn't ask me.


----------



## Hanny1981 (Jul 2, 2007)

My employer paid for my exam fee ($220) and license fee ($80). They also gave me a paid day off, which isn't much, since we get off at noon on Fridays anyway. No mileage, hotel, or any prep. fees. So all in all not too bad. Oh yeah they also paid for my stamp ($30).

Today is the first pay day after I found out I passed. Hoping for a raise. lease:


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 2, 2007)

What I paid for: application fee, registration fee, all my own books

What work paid for: the review class ($925), and they will pay my license fee and renewals

The only book I borrowed from work was the ACI318, actually it was the only book they had that I wanted... our library is rather lacking.

I had to use a bank day for the day of the test - and I can expect to see no increase in my paycheck for passing.

-Ray


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jul 2, 2007)

My employer reimbursed for the review course, text material and application fee. I was even reimbursed for the day off I had to take for the exam. This is irrespective of the outcome of the exam. I think being an engineering company, they only do this for PE, not for other licensures though.


----------



## Waterboy (Jul 2, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before or belongs somewhere else. I haven't seen a topic on this yet.
> My company paid for the exam application ($80), exam registration ($235), and EERM (~$150). They will also cover the license fee ($75 first year, $40 per year after) and stamp. They would not pay for mileage to the test site or the hotel room the night before, but they did give me the day off for the exam. Also, they used to reimburse 90% for a course leading to a certification (including PE) but they stopped that last year. A co-worker conjectured this was due to IT people getting lots of Micro$loth certifications.
> 
> EDIT: I also convinced our corporate library to buy most of the EE "the other board" materials, and they have copies of the NEC and any other standard or code that could possibly apply to the electric utility industry. They got a little annoyed when I checked stuff out to study for 4 months, though.


Same here. CERM, Practice Problems, and Sample Exam package. License, stamp, and renewal fees. No mileage or hotel, but also a paid day off. No review course reimbursement, either. Our library also purchased the Civil Six Minute Solutions package, which is the only problems I worked. The CERM practice problems looked too time consuming, so I never even used them.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hanny1981 said:


> Today is the first pay day after I found out I passed. Hoping for a raise. lease:



I was told by folks in my department to push for my new pay rate now that I passed the exam and licensure is "a formality." But HR responded that the raise would not occur until I have a license number.

My employer paid for my my license application ($75).

I had to pay $80 for my (State of Michigan) educational review, $235 for the test and $25 to get my fundamentals results transfered (from Florida).

After the way they've gone by the letter on my raise, I'll leave it up to them to buy my stamp.

I live 15 minutes from the test site, so travel / hotel was not an issue.

-ALB


----------



## Monroe (Jul 2, 2007)

I took the test in Cali, but I live in Dallas. So not only did I have to pay for review materials, app, test fee, etc. I also got to pay for plane tickets and a hotel. My company did manage to pay for half of a $1000 review course. BTW, I think these things can help a lot of people, but I really felt like it was a waste of my time and money. Needless to say, I have about $2k invested in this test. I have kept all receipts, so they will definitely be used come tax time. Oh yea, and I took the test on my birthday 1200 miles from home.


----------



## kathik (Jul 2, 2007)

My company pays for the application fee for the exam along with paid time off to take the exam. They also pay for an "approved" review course. (They actually bring instructors in to teach the review course at our offices.) And they will pay for the review materials / books that you need for the test. But, not until you actually pass the test. So...here's to hoping that I passed!


----------



## Hanny1981 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hanny1981 said:


> Today is the first pay day after I found out I passed. Hoping for a raise. lease:



Well, my check was the same as it was last time. I am really irritated :angry: .

To make a long story short, about 20 months ago I moved from a much bigger market to be closer to home, which is a much smaller market. I took about a $15K pay cut. I was promised that if I proved myself, and got my professional license, then I would be compensated. Well, 20 months have gone by, I still make the same, which by the way is in the 1Q according to CE news, and I have largest workload in the office, and have passed the PE. Normally, I am not one to complain about salaries, and I hate those kind of people, but for Christ's sake I make low 40's. That wouldn't be an issue but my wife has had some very serious health issues and the medical bills have been killing us. Sorry just venting.

Today may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. :brickwall:


----------



## maryannette (Jul 2, 2007)

Hanny1981 said:


> Well, my check was the same as it was last time. I am really irritated :angry: .
> To make a long story short, about 20 months ago I moved from a much bigger market to be closer to home, which is a much smaller market. I took about a $15K pay cut. I was promised that if I proved myself, and got my professional license, then I would be compensated. Well, 20 months have gone by, I still make the same, which by the way is in the 1Q according to CE news, and I have largest workload in the office, and have passed the PE. Normally, I am not one to complain about salaries, and I hate those kind of people, but for Christ's sake I make low 40's. That wouldn't be an issue but my wife has had some very serious health issues and the medical bills have been killing us. Sorry just venting.
> 
> Today may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. :brickwall:


Sorry you have had a bad day. It's okay to vent. I've had my share of employment nightmares. Don't let it get the best of you. Remember, you're a PROFESSIONAL. I don't know the answer, but possibly a polite negotiation with management or HR would be appropriate. Sometimes you have to ask to get anything. Good luck with everything.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 2, 2007)

Hanny1981 said:


> Well, my check was the same as it was last time. I am really irritated :angry: .
> To make a long story short, about 20 months ago I moved from a much bigger market to be closer to home, which is a much smaller market. I took about a $15K pay cut. I was promised that if I proved myself, and got my professional license, then I would be compensated. Well, 20 months have gone by, I still make the same, which by the way is in the 1Q according to CE news, and I have largest workload in the office, and have passed the PE. Normally, I am not one to complain about salaries, and I hate those kind of people, but for Christ's sake I make low 40's. That wouldn't be an issue but my wife has had some very serious health issues and the medical bills have been killing us. Sorry just venting.
> 
> Today may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. :brickwall:


----------



## maryannette (Jul 2, 2007)

Hanny1981 said:


> Well, my check was the same as it was last time. I am really irritated :angry: .
> To make a long story short, about 20 months ago I moved from a much bigger market to be closer to home, which is a much smaller market. I took about a $15K pay cut. I was promised that if I proved myself, and got my professional license, then I would be compensated. Well, 20 months have gone by, I still make the same, which by the way is in the 1Q according to CE news, and I have largest workload in the office, and have passed the PE. Normally, I am not one to complain about salaries, and I hate those kind of people, but for Christ's sake I make low 40's. That wouldn't be an issue but my wife has had some very serious health issues and the medical bills have been killing us. Sorry just venting.
> 
> Today may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. :brickwall:


----------



## maryannette (Jul 2, 2007)

Hanny1981 said:


> Well, my check was the same as it was last time. I am really irritated :angry: .
> To make a long story short, about 20 months ago I moved from a much bigger market to be closer to home, which is a much smaller market. I took about a $15K pay cut. I was promised that if I proved myself, and got my professional license, then I would be compensated. Well, 20 months have gone by, I still make the same, which by the way is in the 1Q according to CE news, and I have largest workload in the office, and have passed the PE. Normally, I am not one to complain about salaries, and I hate those kind of people, but for Christ's sake I make low 40's. That wouldn't be an issue but my wife has had some very serious health issues and the medical bills have been killing us. Sorry just venting.
> 
> Today may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. :brickwall:


Sorry, computer was sluggish and I quadruplel posted.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 3, 2007)

maryannette said:


> ...I quadruplel posted.


That could be a record. :appl:


----------



## Ona (Jul 3, 2007)

Hanny1981 said:


> Well, my check was the same as it was last time. I am really irritated :angry: .
> To make a long story short, about 20 months ago I moved from a much bigger market to be closer to home, which is a much smaller market. I took about a $15K pay cut. I was promised that if I proved myself, and got my professional license, then I would be compensated. Well, 20 months have gone by, I still make the same, which by the way is in the 1Q according to CE news, and I have largest workload in the office, and have passed the PE. Normally, I am not one to complain about salaries, and I hate those kind of people, but for Christ's sake I make low 40's. That wouldn't be an issue but my wife has had some very serious health issues and the medical bills have been killing us. Sorry just venting.
> 
> Today may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. :brickwall:


Keep in mind that sometimes the HR department needs 1 to 2 pay periods before increasing salary. I don't know what your company is like, but I was told it could take about 6 weeks!


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm a contract employee......I get -0- !!!

This dang test has cost me a FORTUNE!!!


----------



## ktulu (Jul 3, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> I'm a contract employee......I get -0- !!!
> This dang test has cost me a FORTUNE!!!


Amen to that..I get 2k whenever I pass, so that will recoup some of the cost


----------



## robby (Jul 3, 2007)

I work for a civil and environmental engineering consulting firm.

My company reimbursed me for the state licensing fee ($40), exam fee ($220), all my books ($380), and gave me the day off with pay to take the exam. They will also pay for recurring license fees and stamps (up to two states), as well as one professional membership.

They would have paid for a review course, but I didn't take one.

I also get an automatic $1,000 pay raise for passing the exam, plus I am due for a promotion.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 3, 2007)

ALBin517 said:


> That could be a record. :appl:


A record!!! GEEZ! Can't we get a way to erase them?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 3, 2007)

Except, it's more fun, to make fun of people that do that!!! :multiplespotting:



maryannette said:


> A record!!! GEEZ! Can't we get a way to erase them?


----------



## rdbse (Jul 3, 2007)

I must say my company was really good about exam related expenses. They reimbursed me close to $1,000 for the Structural II exam, mileage, hotel, and new code books. Plus I was paid for the time off. I was going to eat the cost of gas and hotel for travelling, but they insisted. I am just glad I passed, because I would have felt uncomfortable with asking for money to retake it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 4, 2007)

My company paid for almost everything. They paid my exam fee, for my review class and also for some books I bought. For the books they have a limit but I did not reach it.

Once I passed they paid for my application to the FBPE. I take my hat off for them in that aspect. They encourage you to take it and pass it but that is it. For them the license is a "nice to have" and does not carry extra value. No promotion, no salary increase, nothing else. That is it.

Talking only about positives they also offer a 2k incentive for passing the test.

It is a pretty good deal, the only flaw is the salary thing.


----------



## Gomer (Jul 5, 2007)

[SIZE=36pt]*0*[/SIZE]


----------



## josuerod (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, So far I've got couple of lunches and a cake thats it. The cake was good though!


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jul 5, 2007)

Company paid for books &amp; calculator. I paid for the application fee, test fee, and liscense fees.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 5, 2007)

josuerod said:


> Well, So far I've got couple of lunches and a cake thats it. The cake was good though!


I said before that my company did NOTHING. But, 2 of the lowest paid office workers we have brought in breakfast and cake and flowers and balloon to celebrate/recognize me. That was really cool. I'll miss THEM when I leave.


----------



## vongwv (Jul 5, 2007)

My boss said he'd paid for the test first time, but if I failed I'd have to pay. However, I paid for the application, test and my stamp. I just didn't want anyone being able to say they paid for this or paid for that regarding my license. Kind of weird I know, but I wanted to do it myself.


----------



## grover (Jul 6, 2007)

[SIZE=36pt]*$0.00*[/SIZE]

They did give me time at work to study for the exam, though... Or rather, looked the other way when I took time at work to study! But then, my PE license can only help, so it's in my boss's best interests that I pass, and since I get paid the same salary regardless of what I sit here and do, it was a 0-cost option for them. So, besides that, a loose-leaf binder and some paper &amp; toner, I footed the entire cost of the exam and prep materials out of my own pocket. No raise, either, but I think it will help my promotion potential.


----------



## theplayer (Jul 9, 2007)

My company paid for everything except mileage and hotel as long as I passed. I had 3 chances and they would pay for all 3 as long as I passed. If I didn't pass I had to pay for it all. I passed the first attempt. If I asked I probably could have got mileage, but I didn't ask. I also had to take a vacation day on the day of the exam. Since they paid for everything else I didn't worry about the vacation day. They paid for my stamp and also my license fee every year. They would have paid for a review course but I did not take one. They also let me spend about 10% of my time studying at work which helped me a lot. It's a pretty good deal but I don't get a raise for having a PE here because it's not required for what I do. I did get a promotion but I was due for one anyway. The PE didn't hurt though.


----------



## mech engineer (Jul 14, 2007)

theplayer said:


> My company paid for everything except mileage and hotel as long as I passed. I had 3 chances and they would pay for all 3 as long as I passed. If I didn't pass I had to pay for it all. I passed the first attempt. If I asked I probably could have got mileage, but I didn't ask. I also had to take a vacation day on the day of the exam. Since they paid for everything else I didn't worry about the vacation day. They paid for my stamp and also my license fee every year. They would have paid for a review course but I did not take one. They also let me spend about 10% of my time studying at work which helped me a lot. It's a pretty good deal but I don't get a raise for having a PE here because it's not required for what I do. I did get a promotion but I was due for one anyway. The PE didn't hurt though.


I paid my way through on my own, from the registration fees to the books. Nobody really supported me financially. For some reason my bosses do not find me smart enough or something and do not believe in me. And I am severely underpaid compared to my co-workers. The fact that I bring in the green back to the company does not count much, there is always political thing involved and I come last in salary and benefits - and respect... Well, I've got a foreign accent.

Anyways, I got MS in ME, straigh "A's". I passed both FE and PE, first time. My highly paid co-workers look quite irritated at this point. However, there is nothing, NOTHING, you can beat a hard-earned PE license with! No raise of course.  But to be honest I am so HAPPY I almost cry all the time.

The only two thing that I got from someone are:

1. One co-worker gave me a book or two on ME, which cut my overall cost

2. My boss paid for the day-off when I was taking Part B/PE. First he refused, but I insisted that this time is work-related, and he paid me for the day


----------



## ColoradoME (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, I was unemployed at the time so I paid for it all myself (about $750 total). I did have a lot of time to study though!

It's a little tough coughing up that kind of cash when you're out of work but I think it was worth it. My company still hasn't recognized me (or my coworker who also passed) for passing but I'm not sure they know about it. I've only been there 2 1/2 months and I work out in the field so it's not like I can really push for recognition on it. I'm sure they'll eventually find out and at least say congratulations (I hope).


----------



## mech engineer (Jul 14, 2007)

ColoradoME said:


> Well, I was unemployed at the time so I paid for it all myself (about $750 total). I did have a lot of time to study though!
> It's a little tough coughing up that kind of cash when you're out of work but I think it was worth it. My company still hasn't recognized me (or my coworker who also passed) for passing but I'm not sure they know about it. I've only been there 2 1/2 months and I work out in the field so it's not like I can really push for recognition on it. I'm sure they'll eventually find out and at least say congratulations (I hope).


I feel for you, man. Life is not always full of roses, but we did whatever it takes to succeed. Please accept my congratulations on passing. I know how hard you worked 10940623: Cheers!


----------



## JPGOLF (Jul 16, 2007)

I do not get anything. We are a small company and they did not offer to reimburse me for anything. I passed the test, but still do not have my certificate. I am guessing that right after I get it with my seal, I will get a raise.

JPGOLF


----------



## Cas (Jul 20, 2007)

Hanny1981 said:


> Well, my check was the same as it was last time. I am really irritated :angry: .
> To make a long story short, about 20 months ago I moved from a much bigger market to be closer to home, which is a much smaller market. I took about a $15K pay cut. I was promised that if I proved myself, and got my professional license, then I would be compensated. Well, 20 months have gone by, I still make the same, which by the way is in the 1Q according to CE news, and I have largest workload in the office, and have passed the PE. Normally, I am not one to complain about salaries, and I hate those kind of people, but for Christ's sake I make low 40's. That wouldn't be an issue but my wife has had some very serious health issues and the medical bills have been killing us. Sorry just venting.
> 
> Today may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. :brickwall:


A union janitor in Chicago or New York City makes twice that much!

Friend, it may be time to look elsewhere.

I have never heard of an engineer with at least 5 years of experince getting paid in the low fourties!

Good luck in job hunting!


----------



## chavez (Sep 25, 2007)

my company has paid for everything thus far...application fees, test fees, some texts i needed (MERM, and a few other references)...i don't think i'll ask for hotel the night before or travel expenses...b/c they've already been so good...

honestly, i feel a little worried...if i don't pass, they've invested a lot for ....I am a Gigantic DoucheBag

so if/after you pass, how long does it take to get the stamp/seal/certificate? it's an additional cost (even in the first year)....you woudl think they would make it part of the process in the first year...


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 26, 2007)

Since I have passed, I was able to finally put in for the test registration fee and the license activation fee.

In total, work paid for $1165 and I abused the copier, printers, and supply closets. They wouldn't spring for any books, even if I offered to turn them over to them after the test and after repeated discussions with my immediate supervisor - no raise. (Despite the fact that initially he had indicated I would be getting something).

I did pay for my own seal. That was one thing I didn't care if they covered at all.

-Ray


----------



## BORICUAZO (Sep 26, 2007)

I am really surprised about all of you who receive reimburses! My work pay nothing for my study materials, nothing for the exam fee. They will give me just the day of the exam off. In fact, my boss even don't care if I pass or not!! :smileyballs:


----------



## Raanne (Sep 27, 2007)

My work paid for all the fees to take the test, and then i got the "day off" to take the test. (does it really count as a day off, if you are putting in 8 hours of test taking for something that benefits the company?) other than that, i had to cover all books, supplies, study materials, etc... I didn't take a review course, but they don't cover that either. (otherwise i would have)

anyway - i left them before i even found out the results - I'm just glad i didn't have to pay them back for that stuff. My new employer doesn't pay for the license fees, but he is paying for me to take the LEED exam, so i guess i'm about in the same boat again.


----------



## cantaloup (Sep 27, 2007)

Hanny1981 said:


> Well, my check was the same as it was last time. I am really irritated :angry: .
> To make a long story short, about 20 months ago I moved from a much bigger market to be closer to home, which is a much smaller market. I took about a $15K pay cut. I was promised that if I proved myself, and got my professional license, then I would be compensated. Well, 20 months have gone by, I still make the same, which by the way is in the 1Q according to CE news, and I have largest workload in the office, and have passed the PE. Normally, I am not one to complain about salaries, and I hate those kind of people, but for Christ's sake I make low 40's. That wouldn't be an issue but my wife has had some very serious health issues and the medical bills have been killing us. Sorry just venting.
> 
> Today may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. :brickwall:


Job Title: GRADUATE ENGINEER

Closing Date/Time: Continuous

Salary: $44,980.00 - $54,990.00 annually

MINIMUM EDUCATIONAL REQUIREMENTS

Requires Bachelor’s degree in engineering that is approved by the State Board of Registration for Professional Engineers with a satisfactory standing.

MINIMUM EXPERIENCE REQUIREMENTS

No experience required.

MINIMUM LICENSE REQUIREMENTS

Valid Texas Driver’s License and meet the requirements of the City of Houston’s policy on driving


----------



## rayray91 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think I got really lucky. I don't work for an engineering firm, but I am a Project Manager overseeing contractors doing civil work for us. My CEO is a PE and is all about getting one. He will talk at end as to the reasons why you should have one. He had the company pay for everything. I took a Testmaster's review course, paid for my application fee, my test fee and even bought a couple of reference books for me. I leave early so that I can make it to my review and I get the day off for the exam and I asked for 3 days prior to study. They've treated it like a seminar. I didn't pass the first time, but they paid the exam fee for my second attempt. If I fail again I have to pay for any additional exam fees. They cover yearly fees and stamps.

I did buy my own calculator (I use it for work - took it as a tax deduction) and I bought NCEES and a Six minutes solutions out of my own pocket mostly because it was less hassle.

I live in Houston so I didn't have to worry about mileage or hotel. I approached it as another day at the office without actually going into the office. I think you guys should expect the day of the test off paid. You are working, right? It benefits the company, right?

Most of the people in my review class said that the company paid for the review class if and when they passed. That's a huge chunk of change and far out weighs any fees etc.


----------



## JPGOLF (Sep 27, 2007)

I did not get the day of the test reimbursed, but paid under my vacation time. Once I got the seal, Employer paid for the seal ($50 overnight delivery).

I also received a raise after getting my license (6%). I was expecting 9% but oh well!


----------



## Tina (Sep 27, 2007)

I was reimbursed for the fee, the books I bought and the online classes I took. I had to bring in the books I got reimbursed for. So the books I kept I had to pay for myself. But they pretty much reimbursed 90% of all costs. They'll also pay the bi-annual license fee.

Now I'm still working on a raise.


----------



## cocoloco (Nov 1, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before or belongs somewhere else. I haven't seen a topic on this yet.
> My company paid for the exam application ($80), exam registration ($235), and EERM (~$150). They will also cover the license fee ($75 first year, $40 per year after) and stamp. They would not pay for mileage to the test site or the hotel room the night before, but they did give me the day off for the exam. Also, they used to reimburse 90% for a course leading to a certification (including PE) but they stopped that last year. A co-worker conjectured this was due to IT people getting lots of Micro$loth certifications.
> 
> EDIT: I also convinced our corporate library to buy most of the EE "the other board" materials, and they have copies of the NEC and any other standard or code that could possibly apply to the electric utility industry. They got a little annoyed when I checked stuff out to study for 4 months, though.


BAM! Friend you got CAKE!!! I work for "the largest global engineering design firm" in the world and (acording to them). I had to take my only two days of leave to go take the test, pay all expenses traveling to the exam location -hotel, car rental, meals, parking (a different state). I even had to use some sick leave because I didnt have enough leave. I paid for the 275 application, all books, etc. If you are getting reimbursed and given time off, you are doing great!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^^^God made all men(and women) the same but some are more "the same" than others.

I hope the translation is not lost. It was a phrase one supervisor of mine use to repeat all the time. It is applicable to this topic.


----------



## Fudgey (Nov 1, 2007)

Exam fees and application fees are covered for me. I'm on my own for the rest of it.


----------



## frazil (Nov 1, 2007)

cocoloco said:


> BAM! Friend you got CAKE!!!


Emeril??


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 1, 2007)

My expenses were covered (review course, application fee, registration fee, license activation fee) upon receiving the Passing Notice. Fair enough, if I failed, they wouldn't have paid. I was on my own for all of my reference material and books. While I did have to take a bank day for the test day, I have gotten some 'comp time' off the books (i.e. - I got granted a day for bereavement for a family member of my wife that I technically am entitled no time for, my boss sends me to half day meetings and tells me to just go home afterwards, etc.).

-Ray


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 1, 2007)

FWIW:

Our company pays all fees connected with obtaining a first registration as a PE, the cost of the stamp, and all fees required to maintain that first registration. If the company requires you to get a PE in another state, they'll pay the necessary fees.

Also, the company pays 1/2 of the fees for a licensing exam refresher course provided you have perfect attendance (except for work-realted absences). you not paid for time to study, attend the refresher course, or to take the exam.

If you have to travel to take the exam, you're expected to pay your own way. If the company needs you to travel, I think they'll likely cover the expenses. All in all I think the policy is fair. Fortunately, I passed the first tiem, so I'm not sure how they handle repeat tests. I'd think it is still costs "connected with obtaining a first registration" so they might cover it, but it might get touchy if you took multiple exams to pass.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Nov 1, 2007)

IndependencePR said:


> I am really surprised about all of you who receive reimburses! My work pay nothing for my study materials, nothing for the exam fee. They will give me just the day of the exam off. In fact, my boss even don't care if I pass or not!! :smileyballs:


[SIZE=36pt]$0.00[/SIZE]


----------



## JunkerJorg (Nov 1, 2007)

cement said:


> I figure my first paycheck after the license covered all the expenses and then some. but worth way more than that is my incontinent boss no longer saying, "Since you are working under _MY_ license..."


That's a good deal. I only got the registration fee and free reign over the company library. I asked for the test day to be paid and I got nothing.


----------



## roadmonkey (Nov 1, 2007)

My company has a policy to pay for the review course, and since the CERM was required for the review class they covered that too. Of course I had to pay for additional references and 6 minute solutions but others in my company had those reimbursed as well. It seems it is really up to the individual department manager.

They will reimburse for exam fees, but don't put it in writing.

They did not reimburse for the day of the exam, I had to use PTO.

Upon passing is still up in the air, HR has been quoted to say a PE is worht $1/hr.

I am looking for a hefty raise since PE's are required on every project we do since it deals with public transportation. There is a shortage of PE's in my department and the more PE's mean more projects and more fees. My way of looking at it is that if they plan on using my PE to sell their services I should be compensated for it.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Nov 1, 2007)

I took the exam in April 07. My test fees were reimbursed and a review class. I had to use my own time off for test day, but the exam was only 5 minutes from my house. That was nice because I slept in my own bed, left 45 minutes before sign up, got coffee at my favorite Dunkin' Donuts, bought snacks at my regular grocery store, ate lunch at my usual place and had a drink and dinner afterward at my favorite restaurant. I can't complain at all! (The fire alarm going off within the first 1/2 hour scared the shit out me though! And I heard about 5 simulatneous "Oh No!"'s)


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 1, 2007)

ZERO!


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 1, 2007)

cocoloco said:


> BAM! Friend you got CAKE!!! I work for "the largest global engineering design firm" in the world and (acording to them). I had to take my only two days of leave to go take the test, pay all expenses traveling to the exam location -hotel, car rental, meals, parking (a different state). I even had to use some sick leave because I didnt have enough leave. I paid for the 275 application, all books, etc. If you are getting reimbursed and given time off, you are doing great!


I'm certainly not complaining, I think I got a good deal. The PE is not required for my job, and I did not and will not get any other monetary benefit from my company for being a PE, just a leg up on getting promoted to the upper engineering ranks 10-15 years from now. Because of this, I don't think many people in my company would ever bother getting a license without the company making it pretty much zero-cost to us.

It's interesting to see how the policies seem to vary all over the board, from absolutely nothing, to a full ride with a review course and even maybe time off to study. I wonder how this differs between disciplines, and sectors (consulting, industry, government). For the record, I work for a privately-owned utility.


----------

